# Portland Maine Walmart whacker



## tsunami

This guy made my day. I wanted to ask what department...


----------



## tsunami

I took more pictures of this guy. I will upload them


----------



## visible25

must be a prisoner transport vehicle, what with that car seat and all


----------



## RodneyFarva

visible25 said:


> must be a prisoner transport vehicle, what with that car seat and all


 Well DCF has been stepping it up lately.


----------



## tsunami

My friend said they have seen him using EBT card at Walmart


----------



## districtcircus12

tsunami said:


> My friend said they have seen him using EBT card at Walmart


He used it to buy the car


----------

